# Need some help on shifter barrels/bosses/guides



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, I have a new project. Fedex delivered a used Colnago Oval Krono LX10 today. While I am pretty happy with the frame, I do have a serious problem. I am missing the barrels that screw into where the old downtube shifters would be. Does anybody know where I can get a pair of these for this bike? Better yet, does anybody know what they are called so that I can do a search on them?


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

These are downtube adjuster stops - you can usually pick up a pair on ebay - the thread is fairly standard and the ones fitted to Shimano gear mechs usually fit - my LBS usually has a box of bust-up mechs that are cannabalised for parts like these. Shimano also sell them as a spare. The Colnago ones are prone to corrosion so I wouldn't spend a lot of time looking for originals.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, the barrel adjust is simply a standard part you can get at your LBS.

This bike defintely has "Need For Speed" written all over it. Have fun with your new year built ... another Colnago! What wheelset are you planning to use?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

While I would like to go with Campy Boras all around for windy days and a Campy Ghibli rear disc for those not so windy days, I think I am going to have to go with the X-Treme line of wheels because they are thousands less than the Campy stuff and I haven't won the lottery yet. I probably will not build this bike until the end of February or some time in March.


----------

